# Lightweight spring - like slinky but smaller



## dklunde (Sep 27, 2009)

Join Date: Sep 2009
Posts: 2 
 My Photos 







*bouncy bees hanging from springs* 
I've seen a craft bumblebee that hangs from a coil spring. I've also seen dolls made of wood cutouts that had those springs for legs or arms with wooden shoes or hands attached. I would like to find these lightweight springs that resemble slinky's to hang my halloween bats from the trees so they bounce. Does anyone know where to find them?


----------



## Gary Sutherland (Nov 19, 2007)

Here are some that are about 1/2 the diameter of a slinky. I don't know what scale you're working in, so these may still be larger than what you want...



http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/s...-_-e86856a1db7b454a8a1b751c021540a8&ms=search


----------



## dklunde (Sep 27, 2009)

You know....I think those would work for what I have in mind right now because its just a halloween decoration. Plus...plastic! Perfect for hanging outdoors!

I do know that somewhere a craft place makes the steel ones though...really small ...like 1/2 inch in diameter. I double checked on the bumble bees and they were def bought at a craft fair. So someone....did buy springs....somewhere for craft purposes. I just have to find them. 

But thank you very much. For what I want them for at present....these would be perfect!

Now my search for the metal ones isnt so urgent.


----------



## de_sjiem (Jul 5, 2008)

Have you tried Michael's or Hobby Lobby? you might be able to find something there....


----------



## dklunde (Sep 27, 2009)

Tried em. Hobby Lobby suggested hardware store. Tried Lowe's...nothing. Havent been to local hardware yet....but its not looking good. I'm pretty sure they are a craft type supply. But I have to find a supply place that carries them. Or find someone who has made the bouncy wooden figures and find out where they purchased supplies. I've tried typing bouncy bumble bees in to search every which way. I'm not coming up with much.

I may have to wait until the xmas craft fairs start and see if anyone has made any...then ask them.


----------

